# bear vs lion who wins?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

while i was watching this i was wondering how come noone tried to stop this since it was clearly held at a zoo. Anyways enjoy, it does seem the tiger/lion seems to be more mature age wise than the bear.

http://media.putfile.com/Lion-Vs-Bear


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

holly sh*t,







never seen that


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

wow. that was crazy, where was that filmed? If that was a grizzly, it wouldnt even have been a fight, just a dead kitty.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

that was crazy for sure man. i wanna see a lion vs a gorilla.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That's messed up, put in a cage and made to fight








Why would they do that! Evil #RACIAL SLUR DELETED#!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea pretty messed up...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

That was wrong. what sort of a dick sets that up? Lions are used to tackling things upto the size of bears but bears are used to hunting fish and smaller mammels arent they? 
you could see straight away the Lion wanted to get out.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

why would this happen, and why was it filmed. I hope some keepers lost their jobs.







end results to me were, two animals all cut up and both wondering why their fighting.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Some sad sh*t








that's so cruel


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is fucked up


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very wrong..... but sadly it could be the next "reality show"


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

wow thats crazy.... notice how the lioness just kept swatting the face of the sun bear...

Looks like old footage too....

i ve also seen a vid where they let dogs loose on bears that are chained up.... now thats messed up


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> That's messed up, put in a cage and made to fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok....1st of all, they are NOT JAPS....japs only have weird fetishes, this is a korean doing...koreans are the ones that eat dog and stuff like that.....

so dont be trying to blame everything on japs.....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like sumthin out of Ancient Rome...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That video was awesome man...









I know I'm gonna catch a lot of heat from what I'm about to say...But I'll say it anyways...

If I had a lot of money...Like Bill Gates type o money...I would arrange all types of animal vs. animal fights...And have like all these underground movies made for the people that love watching this stuff, like me.

Then we could finally put an end to the...who would beat who...And plus...It would be awesome as hell to watch....

Animal Planet already simulates with specs and cgi...But I'm talking the real thing baby!









EDIT: Oh and btw...Its kinda hard to tell who won...But I'd have to say the Lion seemed to win...Because even though the Bear was the aggressor...He got his ass pinned soo many times...And clawed to hell.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Truley a sad waste of film.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

That was a young bear vs a lioness.

Grizzly vs Lion would have been somethin horrible


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That was a young bear vs a lioness.
> 
> Grizzly vs Lion would have been somethin horrible
> 
> ...


Aww yeah man...A Grizzly would have demolished that lion.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

If it was a mature male lion that bear would of been ripped to pieces.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> If it was a mature male lion that bear would of been ripped to pieces.
> [snapback]1195311[/snapback]​


1st of all gorwn male lions are lazy bastards the women do all the work so imo grown male lion vs. grown male grizzly, grizzly wins all day


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

This suggests otherwise: http://www.smart.is/showphoto.php?photo=3678&cat=509

All I know, is I wouldnt want to be in the cage when they go at it!


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

The little morales I do have tell me that fighting animals like that is wrong, but it's so damn entertaining to watch. Anyways, it's really hard to say who would win between a full grown male lion and a full grown male grizzly. I guess it all depends on details.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This suggests otherwise: http://www.smart.is/showphoto.php?photo=3678&cat=509
> 
> All I know, is I wouldnt want to be in the cage when they go at it!
> [snapback]1195342[/snapback]​


Nice Video man...But that was A Lion vs. A Hyena...A full grown Male Lion Vs. a full grown Grizzly is a lot different...I would love to see it though.

Which is why if I had the money...It would have been done and filmed already.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This suggests otherwise: http://www.smart.is/showphoto.php?photo=3678&cat=509
> 
> All I know, is I wouldnt want to be in the cage when they go at it!
> [snapback]1195342[/snapback]​


haha those hyenas made big mistake taking that male lions food!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Which is why if I had the money...It would have been done and filmed already.


Gee thats such a great thing to do


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that video was horrible. the lioness did not want to be there from the get go. she fought out of self-defense. the bear was the aggressor, but it may have been his cage to begin with so he was just defending his home. i'd say make a video of the keeper vs. a lion or bear, now i'd watch that.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Genin said:


> that video was horrible. the lioness did not want to be there from the get go. she fought out of self-defense. the bear was the aggressor, but it may have been his cage to begin with so he was just defending his home. i'd say make a video of the keeper vs. a lion or bear, now i'd watch that.
> [snapback]1195387[/snapback]​


Of couse you would, you just watched the horrible one posted above right ?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Which is why if I had the money...It would have been done and filmed already.
> 
> 
> Gee thats such a great thing to do
> ...


It's like this...you could make a reality TV show pitting animals against eachother to see who would win.

There would be 50% of America that would say the show is sick and should be banned from TV.

And there would be 50% of America that would praise the show and watch it relgiously.

Not everyone agrees with everyone...For every 1 person that says its a bad idea...there will be 1 that says its a great idea.

That's what makes people so interesting...We all don't have the same opinions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

So why is it that people can say "oh that is just sick, these people are demented" but then can watch a video of a man shooting a lion a think its kickass? Or even a deer?

Humans are such f*cking hypocrites..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> It's like this...you could make a reality TV show pitting animals against eachother to see who would win.
> 
> There would be 50% of America that would say the show is sick and should be banned from TV.
> 
> ...


You should get a First class ticket back to Fantasy Island.










> So why is it that people can say "oh that is just sick, these people are demented" but then can watch a video of a man shooting a lion a think its kickass? Or even a deer?


And for the record I am not one of these people.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So why is it that people can say "oh that is just sick, these people are demented" but then can watch a video of a man shooting a lion a think its kickass? Or even a deer?
> 
> Humans are such f*cking hypocrites..
> [snapback]1195397[/snapback]​


Exactly man...Humans define the term "hypocrite".


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > So why is it that people can say "oh that is just sick, these people are demented" but then can watch a video of a man shooting a lion a think its kickass? Or even a deer?
> ...


You two speak for yourselves.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Im not agreeing with J2, I think sport hunting is just as evil as putting two animals together for the purpose of fighting.

What I am saying, is that I bet you Harley, and many other members on here, would think its kickass if someone posted a video of themselves hunting a lion and shooting it with a gun. How do I know? Because those threads have come up, and Ive noticed who says what.

You guys really make me laugh, trying to make J2 sound like the devil when really you are no better in many ways.

I have no problem with what J2 says, I disagree, but hell, I disagree with lots of people. Discussion is what seperates us from animals.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> What I am saying, is that I bet you Hurley, and many other members on here, would think its kickass if someone posted a video of themselves hunting a lion and shooting it with a gun. How do I know? Because those threads have come up, and Ive noticed who says what.


see here 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&#entry1195398

And Its HARLEY ........Denny....and how can you speak for me , do you even know me ? ........Didnt think so , so please just refrain from adding me in your mix when talking about assumptions you have no idea of ...

Hey wait a Minute this is a Piranha site .....Do you own them ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > What I am saying, is that I bet you Hurley, and many other members on here, would think its kickass if someone posted a video of themselves hunting a lion and shooting it with a gun. How do I know? Because those threads have come up, and Ive noticed who says what.
> 
> 
> see here
> ...


1. You clearly just edited that.

2. Denny's is the sh*t. Or makes you sh*t...one of them?

3. Feel better now?

4. No, I keep SW fish :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > What I am saying, is that I bet you Hurley, and many other members on here, would think its kickass if someone posted a video of themselves hunting a lion and shooting it with a gun. How do I know? Because those threads have come up, and Ive noticed who says what.
> ...


O I see now yesI did edit cause it didnt come out properly when quoted. I meant what I said







and yes Dennys is famous for stomach Gernades Danny

I edited this one , see how it shows up that I edited underneath my text ? See what I eman by you getting things twisted in your knoggin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


The link says you edited that post?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Look Bud I worte the text out after I quoted you and it didnt come out properly , so I had to edit it to make the quotes readable, Is that ok with you ? If not I really could care less .


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Then why take the time to even address it?

Look man, lets just call it truce.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


To correct your brain about including me in your posts ..
Truce?????................ok


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

that was interesting but not even a fair fight, that looked like a fu*kin cub. lets a see a full grown bear vs a full grown lion. that was extreamly messed up.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's just wrong


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I saw another video like this when these people put in a tiger with a lion,i guess they wanted to see which cat was stronger.By the end of the fight they were both cut pretty bad and breathing heavily ill see if i can find the vid and post it on here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sh*t aint right


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

a male full grown grizzly would easily destroy a full grown male lion with no problem. Lions need to grab the throat in order to subdue another animal and a grizzly's throat is thicker than the lions head. The grizzly would just maul it to death.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Peerahnya said:


> a male full grown grizzly would easily destroy a full grown male lion with no problem. Lions need to grab the throat in order to subdue another animal and a grizzly's throat is thicker than the lions head. The grizzly would just maul it to death.
> [snapback]1196291[/snapback]​


But who would win between a male grizzly or polar bear?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

u fuckers are stoopid.hunting isnt wrong but animal brutality for no reason is wrong.caged fights are wrong. bu t a full grown grizzley of kodiak would rule.but thats why they live in separate parts of the world.

lets put you in a cage against tank abbott.would you like it?hell f*cking kill you and eat out your heart.then hell go get drunk at the pub and kick some more ass


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

If they put a male lion in there instead of a female. The male would have taken out the bear easily. Now a polar bear vs a big male lion would be an interesting outcome.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i was watching animal face off in discovery channel and they had an episode siberian tiger vs grizzly and the grizzle won, gives you something to think eh..because the lion is clearly smaller than the siberian tiger


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> while i was watching this *i was wondering how come noone tried to stop this* since it was clearly held at a zoo. Anyways enjoy, it does seem the tiger/lion seems to be more mature age wise than the bear.
> [snapback]1195014[/snapback]​


imagine some guy walking in there, "alright guys come on, break it up"


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's animal brutality as mentioned by Muskielover. The sicko arranged that fight should be thrown in there.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

that was a sun bear theey are pussies man...even a black bear or grizzly woulda owned that lion...plus that bear was small.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> that was a sun bear theey are pussies man...even a black bear or grizzly woulda owned that lion...plus that bear was small.
> [snapback]1196824[/snapback]​


man are you serious? I swear if your gonna make unmoral film, at least make it right ya know? Sigh... as i mention earlier the bear did look too young vs the lion. Now its not even a agressive bear... sucks.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

timmyshultis said:


> that was a sun bear theey are pussies man...even a black bear or grizzly woulda owned that lion...plus that bear was small.
> [snapback]1196824[/snapback]​


^^nailed it. Sun bears are small and non agressive. Its one thing for the animals to fight in the wild, but to put them in a closed area to fight is inhumane.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

the bear was to yung, still cant believe they would do something like that. I always thought they put these animals in zoos to take care of them??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> If it was a mature male lion that bear would of been ripped to pieces.
> [snapback]1195311[/snapback]​














thoroughbred said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a mature male lion that bear would of been ripped to pieces.
> ...


True, But Males will kick ass when they gotta.



DannyBoy17 said:


> This suggests otherwise: http://www.smart.is/showphoto.php?photo=3678&cat=509
> 
> All I know, is I wouldnt want to be in the cage when they go at it!
> [snapback]1195342[/snapback]​


I love that video man. You see the Way lion kick's ass towards the end? Now thats Gangsta!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats the f*cking gayest video I have ever seen. Its bullshit that they made those two animals fight. Shame on those Koreans that did that.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

that video was messed up the bear looked like a cub fighting a full grown lioness.it needed a grizzly or kodiack bear.was fuked up they way they had them confined


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> wow thats crazy.... notice how the lioness just kept swatting the face of the sun bear...
> 
> Looks like old footage too....
> 
> ...


Except the bears didnt have teeth or claws....and were starved. Very disgusting.

That bear didn't look full grown either....or maybe dwarfed??
But he got OWNED by a girl.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn animals...& I'm not talking about the lion or bear...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

dumb movie waste of film.

Lets put the creator in the cage


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats sick, i couldnt watch it all, i believe that who ever put them together was antogonising them to fight, they looked as though they didnt want to fight, and as the film kept chopping and changing the guy was probably poking them to get them to fight


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> *I saw another video like this when these people put in a tiger with a lion*,i guess they wanted to see which cat was stronger.By the end of the fight they were both cut pretty bad and breathing heavily *ill see if i can find the vid and post it on here.*
> [snapback]1196247[/snapback]​


Let me know if you ever find this video...I would love to watch it man.

Thanks.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

there just animals who cares :rasp: people should care for the little hungry kids all around the world, and people rather help stupid animals than kid! know thats fucked up.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

tweekie said:


> That was wrong. what sort of a dick sets that up? Lions are used to tackling things upto the size of *bears but bears are used to hunting fish and smaller mammels arent they? *
> you could see straight away the Lion wanted to get out.
> [snapback]1195043[/snapback]​


The bears around here, and I'm talking black bears not the big brown bears, have taken down horses and do take down deer when they get the chance. A few years back I thought I had this bear cornered and and that bastard scaled a cliff like he was running on flat land, it was crazy.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i bet you that was from korea or some sh*t.

that was fucked up...but it was also fuckin crazy

i have a bear that lives at the bottom of my property, a big m**********r that i snapped a few pics of a while back. he's WAAAAY bigger than that bear was.

the lion owned it at some points. the claws helped there.

but seriously...who the f*ck put that together??? they should get tossed in the cage with those 2 animals....

leave it up to some 3rd world country f*ck-up to do somethign like that.

but it was still fuckin crazy

This is my neigh-bear....







(that was really bad, and im sorry)
This pic was taken from pretty damned close. like withing 20ft. we stared at eachother for like a minute...i snapped the pic...then he took a step at me...then ran and jumped into the forest
View attachment 76972


these are taken from my deck...
View attachment 76973
View attachment 76974


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

nice pics puff, and everyone is complaining how bad the movie is...yet we all have watched it ATLEAST once, which is sorta promoting people to make more...


----------

